

Mathematics, Mathematica and Certainty (including details on Mathematica's internals) - hhm
http://blog.wolfram.com/2007/12/mathematics_mathematica_and_ce.html

======
mnemonicsloth
_Let's say we do a computation---say with Mathematica---and we find a
mathematical result. How can we be sure it's correct?_

Can't pass up _even one_ opportunity to promote himself or his product.

~~~
abstractbill
Makes me want to invent a Mathematica drinking game. Playing it while reading
this would get you quite merry.

